# Happy birthday weekend to me!



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Since the hubby is at Homestead for a Grand Am race all weekend, I treated myself to McDonald's cookies & a hair appointment tomorrow. Such an exciting life I lead >.< lol.

Really my b-day isn't until Tuesday though so I'm trying to enjoy every last second of being 22. Though I'll be working on my b-day I consider that a blessing with all the ppl still outta work.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
early of course.
treat your self.
shoot we all deserve especially when our men leave us all alone lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
> early of course.
> treat your self.
> shoot we all deserve especially when our men leave us all alone lol


Thank ya! 
When does your's return? Mine doesn't get home 'til Sunday but he has a good excuse since it's work related.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Trevor will be home in 7 and a half hours.
yayyyyy
lol and yeah at least he's bringin home the money.
but it still sucks even then to be away


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Woo hoo celebrate hard girl! lol. I did about the same minus the hair appointment on my birthday. Dollar menu and relax lmao


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Woo hoo celebrate hard girl! lol. I did about the same minus the hair appointment on my birthday. Dollar menu and relax lmao


Lmao - I'm gp'ing it up! Their cookies are really good! I went inside to order & when I went to pay with my debit card I put it in an unusual spot in my purse & felt rushed & could not find it. So I ran out to my car thinking I dropped it - lol & found it in my purse... Then went all the way back in & they screwed my order up - lol Oh wells.

I've been on a teen nick kick & have found myself watching drake & josh... Never realize how funny their show is... I'm such a wild child lemme tell ya:rofl:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> Trevor will be home in 7 and a half hours.
> yayyyyy
> lol and yeah at least he's bringin home the money.
> but it still sucks even then to be away


It does, but true dat - I've gotten use to it actually & if he's around too long then he starts to annoy me (j/k). But that's men for ya  lol

Awesome! Hopefuly he brought you back something Hawaiian


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Happy early birth day!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> It does, but true dat - I've gotten use to it actually & if he's around too long then he starts to annoy me (j/k). But that's men for ya  lol
> 
> Awesome! Hopefuly he brought you back something Hawaiian


thanks lady.
and seriously have a relaxing weekend.
take a bath and enjoy the peace and quiet.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Happy early birth day!


Thank you!



Nizmosmommy said:


> thanks lady.
> and seriously have a relaxing weekend.
> take a bath and enjoy the peace and quiet.


I most certainly will, enjoy time with your man. And lemme at those neighbors if they keep given you trouble


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I most certainly will, enjoy time with your man. And lemme at those neighbors if they keep given you trouble


I got some new undies and cleaned the house and shaved my legs for him
bahahahaha,
thats all his getting for a good time cuz I'm on pelvic rest for three weeks.
And shoot if the neighbors don't eventually quiet down I'll post my address and you all can send me letters to give to them, about neighbor courtesy or something


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> I got some new undies and cleaned the house and shaved my legs for him
> bahahahaha,
> thats all his getting for a good time cuz I'm on pelvic rest for three weeks.
> And shoot if the neighbors don't eventually quiet down I'll post my address and you all can send me letters to give to them, about neighbor courtesy or something


LoL, just be careful punkin expspecially since you're on bed rest. Get some ice cream watch a good flick & keep the po po's on speed dial. Don't hesitate calling them over & over if you have to. Just be careful & be anonymous, say you live a couple houses down & can hear them from the other end of the street night after night. You don't have to give you're information, just theirs


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

bath with relaxing fizz beads! like 8 of them!  

HAPPY EARLY BDAY... my bday stopped last year I will forever be 25


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> bath with relaxing fizz beads! like 8 of them!
> 
> HAPPY EARLY BDAY... my bday stopped last year I will forever be 25


LoL - that's on my list, need to make it over to Bath N Body works... I think mine will stop this year

Thank you!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey hope you have a happy and blessed birthday!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Hey hope you have a happy and blessed birthday!!!


Thank you very much! So far so good - actually have ran into alot of people I haven't seen since highschool. It's good seeing them


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!Go have fun and enjoy being young!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Happy Birthday!Go have fun and enjoy being young!


Thank you - I'll see what I can do. A little tough when all your friends move away & hubby out of town. But nonetheless I'm enjoying the company of GP


----------

